# Sea salt giveaway



## MikeinSC (May 1, 2016)

Some may remember that last year I gave away sea salt that I make. There was a fair amount of interest all around. 
After some time away from it, I am working on making more and if people are interested,  I'd ship out samples again. 
To stave off the usual questions...I make it with magic. The water is a clean source and heavily monitored by Dept of Health, I have multiple food safety certifications (HAACP, ServSafe, Better Process Control, MCFE, etc), and the product has been tested for proper salinity percentage. 

I'm making a more better solar salt production area now and will post its process for those interested. It's really an 8*8 greenhouse but I'll call it the salt house. 

Post here if you want to follow along and know when the next batch will be ready


----------



## campzeke (May 1, 2016)

I would be willing to give it a try. If it is ready and you make to MAPG, bring some with you.


----------



## CREID (May 1, 2016)

Although I am a little concerned over the safety stuff, I usually prefer my foodstuff off the dirty floor. :biggrin::tongue:
I would be interested in a sample.


----------



## MikeinSC (May 1, 2016)

It doesn't appear that I will be making it to MAPG.    Too much working around here with extra firings and quitings going on lately.

I'll probably start an email spam list to notify people when some is ready for sampling again.


----------



## Neil (May 2, 2016)

My wife and I use sea salt on everything I would take a sample


----------



## Ambidex (May 2, 2016)

I love sea salt...would like to try some also.


----------



## Mintman (May 2, 2016)

I received a packet from the last batch and it's really good!


----------



## mike4066 (May 2, 2016)

I would love to know when it's ready.


----------



## terry q (May 2, 2016)

I am interested in some.  Thank you.


----------



## wyone (May 2, 2016)

I am interested in sampling some


----------



## bruce119 (May 2, 2016)

I would like to try some.Thanks for the offer...


----------



## Cwalker935 (May 2, 2016)

I would like a sample as well.

Thanks, 
Cody


----------



## jeff (May 2, 2016)

Mike - I hope you already know I'd like some!  The last batch was excellent.


----------



## thewishman (May 2, 2016)

Your salt was delicious! I ate some and used some to barter for fiber laser engraving. Thank you, again, for the sample!

Please include me on your list, it will be fun to follow the process. And please let me know when you'll be selling it - I want to be a customer.


----------



## southernclay (May 2, 2016)

Mike if a second round is an option I'd love to get in line. It's good stuff!


----------



## Mike Daugherty (May 2, 2016)

*SEA SALT*

Add me on the list as well


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 2, 2016)

I got some last year, great stuff I would be interested in some more.

Thanks Mike


----------



## leehljp (May 2, 2016)

I would be interested in some also. I wasn't here for the first give-away. What do I need to do to get some?


----------



## sbwertz (May 2, 2016)

I'd like a sample! I'll happily pay postage.


----------



## TomW (May 2, 2016)

Me Too please!


----------



## MikeinSC (May 2, 2016)

Wow, what an unexpected response. I'll be sure to make a big batch. 
I'm currently trying to fill another large blank order plus work 2 weeks straight of 12's. When I can get a chance, I'll look into doing the email spam list to do updates with and get addresses. 
Southernclay, when I was sending out the contest blanks there was something bothering me about the blanks and just knew I was forgetting something somewhere. Now that i see your post, I remember I was going to send some salt to you again.


----------



## southernclay (May 2, 2016)

Didn't bother me! The blanks were beautiful, salt would've just been even more gravy haha. I still have just a bit left in my desk drawer from my last batch. Thanks for remembering and like Sharon said happy to pitch in towards shipping and supplies.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (May 2, 2016)

I'd be interested as I use sea salt exclusively for cooking. Also, just bought some salt/pepper turning kits. 
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Jim15 (May 2, 2016)

If you have enough I'll get in line.


----------



## Walter Carulli (May 2, 2016)

I would love a sample to cook with....

Thanks
Walter


----------



## Wingdoctor (May 3, 2016)

T would love to try some.


----------



## nava1uni (May 7, 2016)

I have received a sample Mike and it is really good salt.  I liked that it wasn't really salty in taste, but flavorful


----------



## Jgrden (May 13, 2016)

:biggrin:Me, me, me, include me.


----------



## MikeinSC (May 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the continued great interest. Ive been working a great day deal of overtime lately as well as making the blanks for sale in Beartoothwoods.com. So, I have not been able to do much. 

What I have started working on is an 8x8 greenhouse for making solar salt in. What that means is that I'll be using just the sun to create the salt instead. What that will produce is a bigger, flakier salt because the crystals will have a longer time to grow. 
I have two more 15 hour days dedicated to work before I go on vacation. While in vacation, I'll be working to finish that off. 
And on another fantastic bit of news, I am being heired a small boat.  Very small. This is a godsend because it helps me solve an issue of having continued access to good sea water. Although I have good access now, I'm looking for something better. That boats in the shop being given a checkup before it is signed over. 
So fingers crossed that all of that goes well.


----------



## thewishman (May 15, 2016)

Congrats! Sounds like the timing is about perfect.


----------

